
Offer HN: I will work for free. Anyone need a Sr. DevOps Engineer? - buildmystartup
I have too much free time on my hands. I have 20 years experience in Linux and Open Source Projects. My Current responsibilities include Design, Architect and Support multiple Docker Orchestrators, DC&#x2F;OS, Mesosphere, Marathon, Kubernetes. Toolchain and TechStack: Java, Ruby on Rails, Scala, AWS (Elastic Beanstalk, ASG, VPC, S3, CloudFormation, EC2 Container Service(Docker),ElastiCache, Terraform, Packer, Ansible, Jenkins, Datadog, New Relic, MongoDB, Redis, Vagrant, Virtualbox, GitLab, OSX, Ubuntu, Centos,CoreOS,Python, Bash, Shell. I&#x27;m available late afternoon and weekends.
======
sumobob
Would love to chat, I'm newish to this field and would love to bounce ideas

------
NotQuite_DevOps
What's your email? I would like to talk about some kind of mentoring time.

